# Anyone receive "official" notification about 6.3 yet?



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

6.3 has been out for what, a couple of weeks now? I'm just curious if anyone has received any kind of email or other notification from DirecTV about the 6.3 upgrade. 

We all know DirecTV created a web page for the upgrade, but apparently there's no way to get to it from the main page. It would seem DirecTV was going to send email linking to the page but I haven't heard anyone who's gotten email about it. 

So ... anyone heard anything "official" from DirecTV, either by email or by PDCM (Pre-DirecTV-Central-Message)? 

If you got email about 6.3, did your HR10 also get the upgrade or are you still waiting? 

Also, if your receiver was upgraded, did you get a PDCM message on your box alerting you that you have been upgraded?


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

*drew2k*, This is a good idea for a thread.

For as long as the speculation on this forum has been going on after *codespy* fished for the URL and found the page (most likely an "uh-oh" from the D* marketing communication dept.), it is amazing to me that D* has rolled this announcement out so poorly.

Now, I know that they are concentrating on the H20 and their other non-TiVo units, but if the web-page is live again (remember folks, it was taken down for weeks after *codespy* found it), and there is no way to link to it from any of the pages, then (Lucy) they've got some problems.

It'd be interesting (well, most likely not) to be a fly on the wall in some of the internal meetings at D* to see what they did or did not or have or have not done with regards to communicating the 6.3 roll out to the customers that have the HR10-250.

I remember getting the snail mail communication for my HDVR2 a couple for weeks before that unit acutally got the 6.2 update. That was really nice, and instilled confidence and customer satisfaction (dare I say delight?) in me when it happened (I know, <yawn>).

Maybe they assume (wrongly) that everyone who has an HR10-250 reads this particular forum and is already aware of 6.3? I know that all of my other friends who have the unit (about 5 or so) would have absolutley NO idea that 6.3 was coming if it weren't me telling them so.

Unfortunately, I let most of them know about it when it first was hinted at, and now I get the weekly "When is it coming, what do I have to do" questions, and now they are doubting me (I feel a bit like Earl).

D* could do a LOT better on their communications in this matter, and I for one would like to receive something official (either by snail mail or e-mail) about it.

Oh, and by the way, my HR10-250 still has not received the 6.3 update as of the time of this post.

Lousy...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Nope, no email from DirecTV. And still no upgrade on my HR10-250. 

I remember getting an email when my old Sony SAT-T60 Series1 DVR was updated unexpectadly several months ago. But I don't remember if that email happened before, during, or after the update process.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

az_double_eagle said:


> *drew2k*, This is a good idea for a thread.
> 
> For as long as the speculation on this forum has been going on after *codespy* fished for the URL and found the page (most likely an "uh-oh" from the D* marketing communication dept.), it is amazing to me that D* has rolled this announcement out so poorly.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why it's lousy. What's the need to notify ahead of time? The majority of users have no idea there's an updated planned or what version they're currently using. One of my three units got the upgrade the other day. The other two didn't. The one machine didn't have any message about the upgrade. The only reason I knew was NP had a message about how to sort, which is no longer a hidden code.

The rollout started a week ago and is supposed to take about three weeks. Sit tight, have your unit plugged in, and you'll get it (as will I) soon enough.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I didn't put this in my post, but for the record neither of my HR10s have been upgraded yet, and I haven't received anything from DirecTV that an upgrade is on the way. 

One of the reasons I was curious if anyone had official notification was to see if there was a correlation between being notified and actually getting the upgrade, but I kind of doubt anyone has been notified. 

I do find it mystifying that DirecTV created a page for the upgrade yet they haven't actually told anyone how to get to it, either from an email or from a link on the main page!


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I've never been notified of upgrades prior to deployment before. Why would this be any different?

That's part of the reason I come to boards like this.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Kevin L said:


> I don't understand why it's lousy. What's the need to notify ahead of time? The majority of users have no idea there's an updated planned or what version they're currently using.


Well, most people, ignorant that this change is going to happen, upon seeing their Favorites and Channels I Receive lists gets reset and whatever else this upgrade resets (audio settings?), would be POAH. (Heck, I get mad enough every time those freakin' shopping channels pop back up in my channel lists). A little advance warning with a "hey, you're getting something neat, but sorry for the inconvenience, we're gonna have to reset a few things" would go a long way to preventing that.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> Well, most people, ignorant that this change is going to happen, upon seeing their Favorites and Channels I Receive lists gets reset and whatever else this upgrade resets (audio settings?), would be POAH. (Heck, I get mad enough every time those freakin' shopping channels pop back up in my channel lists). A little advance warning with a "hey, you're getting something neat, but sorry for the inconvenience, we're gonna have to reset a few things" would go a long way to preventing that.


I'd be surprised to find that more than a small percentage of users set up CIR or Favorites lists. They take the defaults and live with them. Having to reset them may be a bit of a pain, but it won't affect the operation of the product.

The change to the DD->PCM setting is another story. That does affect some users and it isn't clear how to fix it. Again, I doubt it affects that many people because it seems it's just those that use HDMI for video and audio. I can't imagine that many people buy TVs that use HDMI and don't run audio through a HT receiver.

What should have been done is what was done in the past: put a message on the receiver when the update installs. Beyond that, no other notification is really necessary, since the DVR would still function without making any advanced preparations.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

If most of the "new features/product enhancements" are default "off," how will most users learn of their existence? Shouldn't D* tell the product's users?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

drew2k said:


> I didn't put this in my post, but for the record neither of my HR10s have been upgraded yet, and I haven't received anything from DirecTV that an upgrade is on the way.
> 
> One of the reasons I was curious if anyone had official notification was to see if there was a correlation between being notified and actually getting the upgrade, but I kind of doubt anyone has been notified.
> 
> I do find it mystifying that DirecTV created a page for the upgrade yet they haven't actually told anyone how to get to it, either from an email or from a link on the main page!


For what it's worth, I don't know if it's possible to get to the 6.2 update page from the main page either, and that's been out for the Series2 DirecTivos for how long?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

drew2k said:


> We all know DirecTV created a web page for the upgrade, but apparently there's no way to get to it from the main page. It would seem DirecTV was going to send email linking to the page but I haven't heard anyone who's gotten email about it.


Where is this web page you speak of??


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Kevin L said:


> I'd be surprised to find that more than a small percentage of users set up CIR or Favorites lists. They take the defaults and live with them. Having to reset them may be a bit of a pain, but it won't affect the operation of the product.


You're undoubtedly right about Favorites (though it's a good idea, it's just too inconvenient to use), but I'd be surprised if a significant number of HR10-250 owners don't use the Channels I Receive list (even though it's equally as inconvenient to use, especially with D* screwing with it every time they "re-add" a freakin' shopping channel or PPV channel).

After you've gotten excited about recording several shows, only to realize when you go to watch them that the recording is blank, and then figure out it's because you don't get that channel, you tend to migrate to becoming a CIR user. At least that's how it happened to me. (Plus, it's invaluable for keeping the riffraff out of the program guide).


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Kevin L said:


> What should have been done is what was done in the past: put a message on the receiver when the update installs. Beyond that, no other notification is really necessary, since the DVR would still function without making any advanced preparations.


I'd consider that to be an adequate notification mechanism, but I think it should be done before the install, say about a week or so. (That said, I hope they don't put out a notification and then delay a week before getting me the update - I just think they should have put out this update message a week or two ago.)


----------



## ScottP461 (Sep 4, 2005)

Just for the record, I have received no notification or the update on either of my HR10's.

As to the other concerns about no notification, I remember when my HDVR2 received the 6.2 upgrade a couple of years ago; I was notified by mail and also received a message on the TiVo that went on and on about the new features and how great it was. It was about 2 months later when my unit was finally upgraded; I had almost forgotten about it.

As far as I can remember, all the improvements and things that were "reset" were the same as they are now for 6.3 and the HR-10. This does seem to support the belief that 6.3 is just the HD version of 6.2.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ScottP461 said:


> This does seem to support the belief that 6.3 is just the HD version of 6.2.


It isn't, quite. It also has the integrated CIR/Favorites list, as in the Series 3's 8.0... probably some other things, too.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bidger said:


> I've never been notified of upgrades prior to deployment before. Why would this be any different?
> 
> That's part of the reason I come to boards like this.


I'm almost positive I got an email when my SD-DirecTiVo was upgraded to 6.2, and we know DirecTV notified S1 users of the recent upgrades they got, so it's not unheard of for DirecTV to do this.

What would completely make no sense is if DirecTV *never* sends an email about the upgrade, because then they created a web page for the 6.3 upgrade that people can only stumble upon by "accidentally" learning the URL from someone else ...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Kevin L said:


> What should have been done is what was done in the past: put a message on the receiver when the update installs. Beyond that, no other notification is really necessary, since the DVR would still function without making any advanced preparations.


Agreed. On SA TiVos, they're called PTCM, or Pre-TiVo-Central Messages, because the message appears whenever the user tries to go to TiVo Central. (I called this PDCM, for Pre-DirecTV-Central Message in my first post.)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> For what it's worth, I don't know if it's possible to get to the 6.2 update page from the main page either, and that's been out for the Series2 DirecTivos for how long?


Agreed - I don't think you can get to the upgrade pages from the main DirecTV page. (I'm almost positive I was notified of the 6.2 upgrade in an email on my SD DirecTiVo when that rolled out, and the email included a link to the page. It was a long time ago, though, so I'm not 100% certain, maybe only 99.25% certain.)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Meathead said:


> Where is this web page you speak of??


It took awhile for me to find it ...

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006

This was first reported in the HR10-250 Upgrade Announced thread.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

drew2k said:


> It took awhile for me to find it ...
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006
> 
> This was first reported in the HR10-250 Upgrade Announced thread.


Actually the original site that redirected to this was:

www.directv.com/dvr63upgrade


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> Actually the original site that redirected to this was:
> 
> www.directv.com/dvr63upgrade


<johnny carson>I did not know that!</johnny carson>


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

It looks like the "folders" add-on would only be useful if you watch TV 16 hours a day. I rarely have more than 15-20 items on there. 
I guess now that the rollout's been delayed a few days they're glad they didn't notify anyone.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

One of my three HR10s has been upgraded, but I never received any official notification. I didn't see any on-screen message, nor did I get a message. It just was there one morning. I have had one for almost as long as the HR10s have been available, one about nine months, and one for about six months. The one that was upgraded was the one I've had for nine months, not the oldest one.

For the record, the response is definitely faster. Aside from that, I don't know if there is any real value to it. I like the folders though. Still, they are not so great that I am impatient for the others to be upgraded.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> You're undoubtedly right about Favorites (though it's a good idea, it's just too inconvenient to use), but I'd be surprised if a significant number of HR10-250 owners don't use the Channels I Receive list (even though it's equally as inconvenient to use, especially with D* screwing with it every time they "re-add" a freakin' shopping channel or PPV channel).
> 
> After you've gotten excited about recording several shows, only to realize when you go to watch them that the recording is blank, and then figure out it's because you don't get that channel, you tend to migrate to becoming a CIR user. At least that's how it happened to me. (Plus, it's invaluable for keeping the riffraff out of the program guide).


Even though I know Favorites and CIR are there, I don't always set them because it's a PITA, and worse, gets reset from time to time. Since I have TC Premier (Platinum or whatever it's called), I get all the channels anyway. Now they've changed how to set up the lists without providing instructions.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

Kevin L said:


> Now they've changed how to set up the lists without providing instructions.


That is why I think they should do more than just a "Pre-DirecTV-Central Message" notice (unless the notice will contain all the info about getting to screens and changing settings).


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

Eben said:


> That is why I think they should do more than just a "Pre-DirecTV-Central Message" notice (unless the notice will contain all the info about getting to screens and changing settings).


Or, at the very least, have the message refer to a page on DirecTV.com that lists details.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

Kevin L said:


> Or, at the very least, have the message refer to a page on DirecTV.com that lists details.


That'd work for me!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Remember DirecTV is no longer marketing Tivo. I dont think they want to call attention to any improvement in your Tivo experience. They only want people to not leave DirecTV.

This upgrade sort of walks the fence on that.


----------



## BBREAL (May 27, 2004)

Probably true, but if you're going to give someone something - might as well let them know they have it!! There was no info in msgs and if I wasn't looking for it I probably would not have noticed its arrival.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

zalusky said:


> Remember Tivo is no longer marketing Tivo.


They're not? Since when?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> They're not? Since when?


I think Zalusky meant to say "*DirecTV* is no longer marketing TiVo". That makes a little more sense when put in context with his original reply. For example:


> Remember Tivo DirecTV is no longer marketing Tivo. I dont think they want to call attention to any improvement in your Tivo experience. They only want people to not leave DirecTV.
> 
> This upgrade sort of walks the fence on that.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Oops Corrected.

In addition Tivo can not say anything about DirecTivo Model products.

Only DirecTV can say something. At least for now. Go _Away_ Murdoch.


----------



## leedees (Nov 10, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> They're not? Since when?


Since they finished the software for the HR20.


----------

